# The Vitruvian Man (band), featuring me on Bass



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 16, 2009)

Vitruvian Man on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

This is a project formed by 2 of my friends who used to play in a funk band (the drummer also plays guitar in a punk/pop band too) and just this year we gained a singer from a country band. Diverse backgrounds yeah so this was the result. 

We only uploaded one of our accessible songs, considering that some of our songs are about 15 minutes long  and we only had very limited equpment.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I dig it 
continue like that


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheers Dude 

We shall continue, though our other material is sounding vastly different to each other.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump of the living dead. 

3 tracks have just been uploaded. 

Enjoy.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool stuff, mate! You guys are pretty tight. I kind of get a progressive stoner feel from the video, can't think of any band really that does that...


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 20, 2009)

i remember a comic The Vitruvian Man....twas not so good.

you guys are doing a good job though!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen! 

John, thanks, it's pretty funny considering it took us nearly two years to find a singer, so those two long years were spent on weekly practice. Glad to know that it really paid off. 

Citizen, I'm glad you like it, thought it would be a bit up your alley. The guitarist and I are are big pedal whores and it does sound apparent in the recordings. Also, I heard some music from your Citizen Lusca page, it's fantastic dude! Keep it up.


----------

